# Comfortis for cats...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone here has used Comfortis on their cats. I use NexGard on my dogs, (which works great), but the topicals just aren't working for one of my cats. My sister used it on her cat and it had a seizure. But, I'm desperate. My little guy is covered, even right after using Advantage. 

He's white, (Flame Point), so I know that's an issue, (I've heard white attracts fleas), and I flea comb him at least 3 times a day. My other two cats are fine with the Advantage, may one or two fleas that I've seen. 


Thanks!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't use it on my cat, so I have no exp with comfortis. Since my cat is indoors only, I don't always give him a flee treatment most of the time. 

But I do use Revolution when I do give my cat a flea treatment. It works perfectly, and I have never had an issue with it


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Poor kitty  I haven't used pills for our cat. Have you asked your vet about what's working for other people? I remember last season was really bad for fleas on everyone's dogs. Frontline wasnt working for any of our neighbors, and many had been using it for decades. We had to switch to Trifexis and bomb the house before we got rid of them. Our cat is black so it's very hard to tell with him, but he was on Advantage the whole time and didnt seem to get them.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My cats are also indoors, but with the drought, the flea issue is the worst it's been in years. :no: I put more advantage on him this morning, so I'll see how it does. Like I said, on my other two cats, it works fine. Hopefully, it works better on Louie this time. Here's the little guy, (notice Lucy photo-bombing the picture ):


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha awesome picture of your cat


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Poor sweet kitty. I hope you find something that works!


----------

